# 100ft 50 amp generator cord



## Trumpet112001 (May 29, 2021)

Im in need of a 50 amp generator cord to run from a 10,500 watt gen to an inlet to power my home during an outage. I can only find a 100ft cord with the “California” style end. Is there an adapter to convert to a standard gen 4prong? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Trumpet112001 said:


> Im in need of a 50 amp generator cord to run from a 10,500 watt gen to an inlet to power my home during an outage. I can only find a 100ft cord with the “California” style end. Is there an adapter to convert to a standard gen 4prong? Thank you in advance.


They are not cheap:








100 ft. 50A Generator Transfer Switch Power Cord-TE1450-100 - The Home Depot


This AC WORKS brand Generator Transfer Switch Power Cord [TE1450-100] is a NEMA 14-50P to CS6364. The NEMA 4-50P is a 50 Amp, 125/250 Volt male plug. The CS6364 is a 50 Amp, 125/250 Volt locking female



www.homedepot.com





You may want to consider making your own or splicing on the connector you need for the inlet box connection.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Get the cord you have in mind and change the end.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

WOW!
why so long?
it needs to be heavy if you are running that long....
and think protection for that cord...

do not walk or drive over any power cords of cables
if you need to place them where they may get walked on
build protection for them.
we build heavy ones so you can drive a loaded fork truck over cords hoses etc. for job sites..
and for home use on walk over you can build them out of wood.
or bury dwv pipe under side walks etc.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I would buy 50’ of SOOW 6/4 or 4/4 and put my own ends on it. 6/4 with ends would be like $300 4/4 around $375. Personally I’d use 4/4 to reduce voltage drop as much as practical.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Trumpet112001 said:


> Im in need of a 50 amp generator cord to run from a 10,500 watt gen to an inlet to power my home during an outage. I can only find a 100ft cord with the “California” style end. Is there an adapter to convert to a standard gen 4prong? Thank you in advance.


I will join the others in asking "why so long"? 

However, if you can "install" the line - as in not set up when you need power, if it is anywhere near somewhat routine - like planned maintenance outages in your area - then look at SER grade service entrance cable, aluminum, 4 conductor. It is about 1/3 the equivalent cost of copper SOOW.

There are a few things to consider:
1. Aluminum has a lower temperature rating than copper
2. For equivalent current - size down for aluminum 1 gauge. So if you need 4 gauge copper, go to 2 gauge aluminum. 
3. It is very wise to use an antioxidation paste on the aluminum at any connection.
4. SER cable is much stiffer than SOOW. SOOW is really awesome stuff if you are handling it a lot, but you sure pay for it. 

I have 6 gauge SER cable for a 50 amp circuit and it works fine. The main part of the circuit is from a breaker to a 50 amp outlet. It is "installed". The cable was pretty easy to work with in the walls etc - it is not too hard to move around but it is stiffer than copper.

25ft of the SER cable I have as an extension cord right now also - 14-50's on each end. It works great for that also. It just isn't near as nice as SOOW - but it works and gets things done.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

and make sure the wire is all copper... 
watch as there is lower grade copper clad aluminum now....


----------



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

You can make one. You can buy 50 to 60 feet of SOOW 6/4 or even 4/4 for about $200 on eBay. Then you have to buy connectors. I bought 50ft of Carol 4/4 , U.S. made SOOW, cable for $239 delivered. I bought it in yellow, but black is cheaper.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Careful with eBay SOOW, it can be pretty low quality.


----------



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Careful with eBay SOOW, it can be pretty low quality.


 Carol brand is about the highest quality you can get. U.S. made. I agree there is a lot of cheap stuff, Chinese made. Some of the Carol stuff is UL certified and whatever the Canadian equivalent is.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

iowagold said:


> and make sure the wire is all copper...
> watch as there is lower grade copper clad aluminum now....


But.... but.... but.... 
_
AC travels on the outside of a conductor, a phenomenon called "skin effect". _

Right.

At 60hz that skin depth is about 8.5mm in copper, or a conductor diameter of 17mm. 6/0 gauge is under 15mm, so if you're using any conventional cable sizes the skin effect has no effect.


----------

